# ¿Como conectar unas bocinas de estéreo?



## AlanMS (May 5, 2014)

Hola amigos, espero se encuentren muy bien, el motivo de esto es el siguiente:

Tenia un viejo estéreo Sony pero el estéreo quedó obsoleto, quise darle una segunda vida a las bocinas pero no se como conectarlas, tiene los típicos cables de bocina en la parte de atrás pelados de hasta el final, nada mas, quisiera conectarlas sease a la TV, a un amplificador de guitarra eléctrica, el punto es que pueda escucharlas conectando mi celular o así, no se que cables puedo comprar, no se como hacerlo, estoy en blanco en esto, si mi información no es así muy explicita o muy detallada, díganme y puedo subir fotos de lo que ustedes me digan para que me ayuden a resolver mi problema.

Éstas son las fotos de las bocinas:

y esta imagen muestra los cables que conecte a la bocina, son de esos de colores, audio y video.

De antemano muchas gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leer esto, un saludo. ...


----------



## proteus7 (May 6, 2014)

ya tienes el amplificador?

ya tienes la fuente de alimentacion para el ampli

necesitas un cable RCA macho con plug stereo ya sea 2.5 o 3.5 para conectarlo a tu cel

y si lo vas a aconectar a la tv pues un cable RCA con macho y hembra


----------



## AlanMS (May 6, 2014)

Este es el amplificador, se pueden adaptar las bocinas sony a este ampli?

las bocinas para escucharse no necesitan una fuente de poder?

intente conectarlas a la tv con cables rca macho y hembra y no suenan?

que mas puedo hacer o comprar?


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 6, 2014)

Hola!

Necesitas un ampli para estas bocinas. No se pueden conectar directo a la salida de audio de una TV o cualquier aparato con salida de audio. 

Si tus bocinas soportan la potencia del ampli que muestras, tal vez podrías conectarlas ahí. Pero, recomiendo mejor que le armes uno, uno que se adapte a las características de las bocinas. En el foro hay miles de diagramas para escoger.
Como son de estéreo, posiblemente sean de unos 60-80W RMS entre ambas bocinas, asi que puedes armarte dos de 20-30W.

Salu2!


----------



## AlanMS (May 6, 2014)

Es barato hacer uno o mejor lo compro?

Es que sinceramente creí que sería menos complicado  

si alguien me pudiera pasar el link para armarme uno así no tan complejo pero funcional, se los agradecería mucho, tambien si alguien me pudiera ayudar diciendo si se puede y como conectarlas bocinas al amplificador de guitarra. pss:pss:


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 6, 2014)

Pues, es mi humilde sugerencia, ya que un error y te quedas sin ampli. Mejor arma uno, como dije, en el foro hay miles de circuitos y puedes elegir prácticamente el que más te guste, pues en el tema "diagramas amplificadores" que es donde todos publicamos nuestros esquemas de amplis, pues por lo visto todos funcionan correctamente. Así que arma el que te parezca mejor.

Si no quieres armar el ampli y quieres intentar conectando tus bocinas al ampli que tienes, deberás desarmarlo y ver donde está el conector de la placa a la bocina interna y ahí deberás conectar las bocinas que tienes.

Salu2!


----------



## proteus7 (May 6, 2014)

Pues por lo que veo no sabes de electronica, entonces no te conviene armarte un ampli te va a salir caro , pues vas a tener que comprar un monton de cosas para armarlo  como por ejemplo el trafo los capacitores, creo que mejor te conviene comprar uno busca en mercalibre, yo vi un ampli de un teatro en casa marca jvc y creo querian 500 pesos y es de 5.1 canales ya con su transformador.


----------

